

Software is Reorganizing the World - daslee
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/11/software-is-reorganizing-the-world-and-cloud-formations-could-lead-to-physical-nations/

======
ebspelman
As someone who took (and really benefited from) Srinivasan's MOOC course, I
definitely enjoy his written style. I like the links-as-evidence, and I think
he does a great job of weaving a narrative out of seemingly disconnected
parts.

That being said, I think he goes a little too far here. It seems like there's
a fundamental disconnect between his two most important contentions, namely
that:

"The future of technology is not really location-based apps; it is about
making location completely unimportant."

"We are rapidly approaching a future characterized by a totally new
phenomenon, the reverse diaspora: one that starts out internationally
distributed, finds each other online, and ends up physically concentrated."

If location is increasingly unimportant, why would the natural next step be
for people to coalesce geographically? Why do people that share common
interests online necessarily need to live close together?

~~~
balajis
Great question. The short answer is that there are many social goods which are
only available when people of like mind are in the same physical location.
Among other things:

1) Walkable communities where everyone has some things in common are extremely
popular (e.g. college).

2) By contrast, today many of us live corridored lives in anonymous apartment
complexes, knowing more people at work than at home. Just from an efficiency
perspective, that is a huge waste of time and life. Every single person there
has to do a commute (or get on the internet) to meet people they know.

3) The specific location that people end up concentrated at is unimportant.
But being located near someone else will be extremely important for the
foreseeable future; among other things: you can't read body language, you
can't yet easily collaborate on physical objects, and people can't yet
reproduce over the internet :)

4) In more detail, it's a bit like dinner. Whether you meet your friends at
place X or place Y doesn't matter. What matters is that you meet your friends
in person. You could be more technically precise and say only the variance in
location matters, and not really the mean (the specific spot on the surface of
the earth).

Anyway, I have a much longer version of the essay (really, a short book) that
I had to edit down which went into this and related qs. I'll post that at
balajis.com soon.

